# Installing laminate around doors??!!



## RonR (Dec 30, 2007)

*Installing laminate around doors??!!* 
Hi All,

I`ve done a few laminate floor installs for myself, friends and family. I have a table saw and sliding mitre saw as well as the kit to install. I have no trouble installing the laminate flooring EXCEPT when it comes to the doors!!!
The last job I did had metal door frames so it was diffcult to cut the jams.
I like to do a good job. (Even if it is for family and friends .)

Any suggestions and help will be appreciated.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Cut the door jambs and casings so you can fit the wood underneath. A great tool to do this is Fein Multimaster. A little pricey but worth it's weight in gold. For the $$$challenged a handheld door jamb saw or japanese pull saw works well too.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Use a piece of the floor and pad to mark the height you need to cut to.


----------



## RonR (Dec 30, 2007)

*I didn`t explain myself properly.*

I don`t have trouble fitting the floor under the door jams, I have trouble making the cuts around the door look really good. Is there a trick on making the cut nice and to click it in? Do you guys make a template or something?

Ron


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Depends on the locking system of the laminate .Some rock and lock and some can be tapped together.


I always skiv off the locking lip and glue the last row on.Titebond is an excellent glue for this


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

If I am understanding correctly then a jig saw would work best?


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Jigsaw is good to make those cuts.

I use the table saw. Dont tell Norm Abrams but i rip the gaurd if the saw and sort of chew the cut out with the exposed blade. 

If the casing is undercut properly you should be able to make the cut 1/4 inch shy of the frame wich gives you enough to get the board in past the tongue and slip it together


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

mike costello said:


> I use the table saw. Dont tell Norm Abrams but i rip the gaurd if the saw and sort of chew the cut out with the exposed blade.


:clover: :clover: :clover: :clover:


----------



## peter1 (Feb 28, 2007)

I faced the same metal door jamb problem, then I was told metel door jambs are not to be under cut. Just go around it, then fill the expansion gap with color acrylic sealant (same advice from 2 different shops).

Then I also came across some instructions saying leave metal door jambs alone.

It doesn't allow me to attached the full PDF due to file size restriction, attached is a screenshot of that page.


----------

